# FR: vous + accord (singulier/pluriel, masculin/féminin)



## cassiusaugusta

Je suis en train d'enseigner le passé composé aux étudiants. J'utilise un livre Français pour étudiants étrangers. J’ai trouvé quelques exemples, mais aucune explication. Est-ce que le sujet « vous » est transitoire au formel?

Exemples :

Bonjour, Madame Delmer! _Vous êtes arrivée_ de Londres aujourd’hui?
Comment _êtes-vous rentrée_ de Bretagne, en train ?

Merci d’avance

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## ascoltate

bien sûr - le verbe s'accorde avec le sujet:
"Mme Bouchard, vous êtes arrivée"
"M. Bouchard, vous être arrivé"
"M. et Mme Bouchard, vous êtes arrivés"
"Élisabeth et Marie, vous êtes arrivées"


----------



## vanagreg

Bonsoir,

the rule is

_le participe passé conjugué avec l'auxiliaire être s'accorde en genre et en nombre avec le sujet du verbe._

[…]


----------



## HeWhoIs

Reading the other answers, I think I might have misunderstood the question, but anyway: I believe that when the passé composée is used with être, and the subject is « vous » in the formal, (not plural), then the participe passé is conjugated in the singular.


----------



## ascoltate

I think we're getting confused with the nuances of when an object agrees or not. The point is that "vous" agrees according to who it refers to. So, if it refers to a singular "you", it behaves just like "il/elle" as far as agreement; if it refers to a plural "you", it agrees like "ils/elles"...


----------



## cassiusaugusta

[…]

A quick question in English - is it the same way with adjectives with formal vous? I don't think I've ever formally learned this before! I believe it was always assumed that everything vous was always put in plural, regardless of the number.

Merci tout le monde!


----------



## ascoltate

Yes "vous" behaves the same as any other pronoun -- it agrees in gender and number with its referent in all contexts-- adjectives, participles, pronouns (e.g.: Vous êtes celle que j'aime (You (sg.) are the one I love) _*but*_ Vous êtes ceux que j'aime (You (pl.) are the ones I love).


----------



## vanagreg

ascoltate said:


> I think we're getting confused with the nuances of when an object agrees or not. The point is that "vous" agrees according to who it refers to. So, if it refers to a singular "you", it behaves just like "il/elle" as far as agreement; if it refers to a plural "you", it agrees like "ils/elles"...


 
Yes that's right. This is what is meant by "en genre et en nombre" (in gender and in number).

So if _vous_ refers to one person, then singular, if it's a woman, then termination with "e" if it applies.

The rule of "accord du participe passé" are so complicated that we commonly make mistakes


----------



## risuchan

Bonjour,

J’ai une question en ce qui concerne les accords avec le pronom « vous » :

Est-ce qu’on garde la même règle si on parle à une ou plusieurs personnes ? Par exemple, écrirais-je toujours « vous êtes tristes ? » si je m’adresse à une personne singulière, ou plutôt « vous êtes triste ? »

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Maître Capello

L'accord se fait avec la ou les personnes représentées par le pronom.

En s'adressant à plusieurs personnes : _Vous êtes triste*s*_.

En s'adressant à une seule personne : _Vous êtes trist*e*_.


----------



## Chuck09

Ma question (ma première!): Si l'on addresse une personne (singulaire, quelqu'un infamiliar) avec vous, faut-il ajouter un "S" aux adjéctives?  Par exemple, quelle est correcte?:

"Vous êtes grand" ou "Vous êtes grands" ?

Merci!
Chuck09.


----------



## Donaldos

Le pronom "vous" ne désigne dans ce cas qu'une seule personne, c'est donc le singulier qui s'impose.

_Vous êtes grand(e)._


----------



## tofrenchlearner

Hi everyone,

I have a question regarding past participle agreement in the passé composé based on my homework.

My answer sheet says this is correct:* Vous êtes rentré à une heure du matin?* Shouldn't it be rentré_s?_ 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## cropje_jnr

It depends whether _vous _is plural (two or more people addressed in the second person) or singular formal (one person addressed formally in the second person).

So it would be: _vous êtes rentré à une heure du matin, Monsieur Dupont ?_

but: _vous êtes rentrés à une heure du matin tous les deux ?_


----------



## tofrenchlearner

It doesn't say so I would assume the vous is being used in the plural sense?


----------



## Anticlée

I'd say that if nothing is specified, if there is no vouvoyment in the context, I understand _vous_ as a plural, like you.


----------



## pierre93

*Vous êtes arrivés or vous êtes arrivé?*

which is correct?


----------



## Donaldos

It depends on whether you are talking to just one person :

_Vous êtes arrivé_. (polite 'vous' form, singular in meaning)

or to several :

_Vous êtes arrivés._


----------



## jhbrus

Est-ce qu'on fera l'accord avec le sujet "vous" au passé composé avec être si on sait que le "vous" est singulier.

Ex. Où êtes-vous né?      ou     Où êtes-vous nés?


----------



## midoan

L'accord  du _vous_ de politesse se fait au singulier :

- où êtes-vous né / née.

Même chose avec le _nous_ de modestie ou de majesté :

- nous sommes resté / restée jusqu'au début de la nuit.

Michel


----------



## OLN

C'est logiquement la même règle que celle qui dicte l'accord de l'adjectif.

Banque de dépannage linguistique - Adjectif avec vous de politesse :http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?id=1705


> "Lorsqu’on utilise le pronom _vous _par politesse pour désigner une seule personne, l’adjectif (épithète, attribut) ou le participe passé qui se rapporte à ce _vous_ [est] au singulier. L’adjectif ou le participe s’accorde [ bien entendu] en genre selon le sexe de la personne désignée par ce pronom."


----------

